# Plant acclimation/vivarium 'cycling'



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm sorry if this has been discussed, but I searched and searched and could not find an answer. How wet does everyone keep their vivs during the 1-2 month acclamation period. I say wet because depending on the air circulation/ventilation, one could keep the humidity in the 70-80% RH range while misting quite frequently. For my setup I can mist 12 times a day for 30 seconds each time and keep my humidity in the 80-90% RH range. Is this too much? My background and hardscape dries out between mistings; this the tank doesn't have that nice wet look (see link to my setup). 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/345649-front-back.html#/topics/345258?page=3


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Why is it important that your vivarium looks "wet"? The best solution, assuming that you intend to house dart frogs in your viv, would be that you provide a humidity gradient within the enclosure, so that the frogs can regulate themselves by moving to different areas of the tank as needed.


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

Dane said:


> Why is it important that your vivarium looks "wet"? The best solution, assuming that you intend to house dart frogs in your viv, would be that you provide a humidity gradient within the enclosure, so that the frogs can regulate themselves by moving to different areas of the tank as needed.


I understand that for the frogs, which I can do. I'm talking specifically about the plants. I won't be adding frogs for two months, but I want my plants to have the best environment to acclimate. My question is more about the balance between watering heavy to help the plants acclimate, but not watering too much that plants rot. Different plants enjoy different conditions, so how do you meet the needs of all of them?


----------



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

I water my plants every other day. They seem to be doing ok all except 1. Thats about how often I mist too. Humidity stays at 80 so I must be doing something right.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

I mist 2-3+ times a day during viv acclimation. This is not just for the plants, but to try and establish the biofilm (slime coat*). And to try and get a fungal bloom- good for the inverts and just a kind of 'break in' protocol. Once some mold on the wood, or slime mold on the glass has passed, things seem to be pretty stable. And a healthy biofilm will keep your coco husk/moss coated background moist for the longer periods when misting times decrease for the frogs. (if you have that on your background) All of this helps establish a good nutrient cycle which is going to be needed once the animals start adding ammonia through their waste(s).
Plants should really enjoy a high humidity when getting settled, but be careful because some, (orchids come to mind) don't like to let their leaves stay soggy. High humidity without saturation would be best in my opinion.
* Slime coat is not to be confused with a background that turns to slime, that's not a good situation. Google: bio-film.


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

How long does the bio-film take to establish?


----------

